# The Official Mythic Scribes "Bring On the Apocalypse" Thread



## Xaysai (Dec 20, 2012)

Ketel One Vodka, cheeseburgers and Nirvana Unplugged.

Give me your best shot, Apocalypse.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 20, 2012)

I hate to ruin everyone's fun, but it's already morning in Japan.  The world didn't end.  I guess we have to wait for the day to be completely over first.


----------



## Chilari (Dec 20, 2012)

Shouldn't it be, what, dawn in Central America to count? That would be the logical time at which any apocalypse would occur.

For my part, I've just been putting off laundry. Don't need clean clothes if the world is gonna end; certainly not ironed shirts for work in the new year.

Actually I put off laundry as long as possible anyway.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 20, 2012)

It's all a load of crap. They just got tired of making a calendar. Stupid people who believe in that crap.


----------



## Chilari (Dec 20, 2012)

You're not attacking Mayan religious beliefs now are you Reaver? Cause that's serious business.

Apocalypses make me laugh, but also make me sad. That some people truly believe them is the funny/sad bit, when so many apocalypses have been predicted before and never come to pass, over and over, with predictions from all sorts of sources; you'd think people would have caught on by now. World won't end in a flash of lightning. It'll die slowly, poisoned by the fumes we create for convenience until we can't live within its atmosphere any more, and then once we're gone everything else will adapt and the Earth will spring back to life again, with an atmosphere with less oxygen and more methane or carbon monoxide or whatever else has killed us or driven us away, and some other critter that has adapted to the changes instead of fled from them or been killed by them will rise to dominance and it'll all start over again.

That said I do have an apocalypse prep kit. I've got an emergency box in the boot of my car for realistic emergencies like getting trapped by snow or floodwaters miles from anywhere, or the car breaking down, etc. It contains water, a tin of beans and some chocolate bars, a first aid kit, blanket, loo paper, little LED torch, candles and matches and Â£50 in cash. If the apocalypse (of any kind, let's not rule out zombies here) hits then I also have a bag of rice, more chocolate bars, oat biscuits, more water, a notebook and pen in a bag next to my desk I can grab and combine with my car boot box. These will also be useful in case of adverse weather conditions causing us to be blocked inside the house without water or food, say if there's a lot of snow and the pipes get frozen or flooding down in the valley affects the water source or gas or electric.

But mostly it's in case of zombies.


----------



## Saigonnus (Dec 20, 2012)

Actually the calender "resets" every 5800 years or some such from what I understand, it's kind of a constant calender. It's not that the world will end, just that the calender resets, beginning a new cosmological age according to their teaching. 

Funny how I have seen all sorts of stuff on facebook about "If the Mayans predicted the world will end in 2012, why couldn't the mayans predict their own demise?" I think it's ridiculous because there are still mayans living today, descendants from those who made the calender. Sure their great civilization is gone, but the people still live.


----------



## MadMadys (Dec 20, 2012)

My plan?


----------



## Reaver (Dec 20, 2012)

Chilari said:


> You're not attacking Mayan religious beliefs now are you Reaver? Cause that's serious business.



Nope. Just all the apocalyptic end of the world crap.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 21, 2012)

Xaysai said:


> Ketel One Vodka, cheeseburgers and Nirvana Unplugged.
> 
> Give me your best shot, Apocalypse.



Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Ireth (Dec 21, 2012)

"It's the end of the world as we know it... and I feel fine!"


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 21, 2012)

I awoke this morning to 40mph winds and blowing snow,
at first I thought maybe I was in Chinese hell of blowing snow and ice, then I realized I was just in a snow storm in North America.
The sun rose this morning and will set this evening.
Someone said they believe the Myan calender just starts over, Instead of 12months they do thousands of years?
Wonder how they handled the shampoo directions, apply, rub, rinse repeat?  Did they take six hours to wah their hair?


----------

